# Juice - Must - Grapes



## jburtner (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, I'm bust looking up suppliers to order or purchase fresh/frozen grapes, must, juice, etc... So I wanted to compile a list of vendors that I have researched and ask anyone else if they have any to add -

Cheers, 
- johann

Brehm Vineyards - Frozen must and juice pails/drums
http://www.brehmvineyards.com/
Richmond, CA - Chicago, IL - Portland, OR

Musto Wine Grape Company
http://juicegrape.com/

Grapemasters
http://www.grapemasters.com/

http://winegrapesdirect.com/
Portland, OR - Sacramento, CA

http://www.piwine.com/


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 13, 2017)

jburtner said:


> Hi, I'm bust looking up suppliers to order or purchase fresh/frozen grapes, must, juice, etc... So I wanted to compile a list of vendors that I have researched and ask anyone else if they have any to add -
> 
> Cheers,
> - johann
> ...



Are you interested in frozen pails this spring?


----------



## jburtner (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes would love to go in on a number to coordinate shipping for any local folks - I just ordered a couple Chardonnay pails from Brehm and they're sort of expensive.

I could probably commit to six must pails for spring depending on pricing but thinking six of one of these - Zin, Syrah, P.Noir, Cab-Sav... Or three pails of two types...

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 13, 2017)

Are there more people in the middle Tennessee area interested in pails this spring? I'm checking on what we could save by getting it in bulk or by crate.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Dave, Any ideas? I am very interested in some pails this season whether it comes in a bin crate or whatever... If there was enough we could probably arrange for air freight or whatever. Maybe there is winery close enough to order with?

Thoughts?

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## jburtner (Mar 2, 2017)

@tnuscan - I'm looking @ coordinating a grapemasters.com purchase. There is a break on shipping @ 18 buckets per pallet. If you want to go in or know of anyone in the area then we should chat. If not I'll be looking at three buckets regular shipping for now and keeping eyes open for other grape options.

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 2, 2017)

jburtner said:


> @tnuscan - I'm looking @ coordinating a grapemasters.com purchase. There is a break on shipping @ 18 buckets per pallet. If you want to go in or know of anyone in the area then we should chat. If not I'll be looking at three buckets regular shipping for now and keeping eyes open for other grape options.
> 
> Cheers!
> -johann



That was my intentions as well. Never heard from anyone else. I guess I'll do the same as you for now.

Are these ariving this month?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 2, 2017)

http://www.gentilejuice.com/welcome.html

Vince would probably work out a drop ship of pallets. They drop 2 drums for me


----------

